# V. Bianco



## petritl (May 1, 2018)

I recently purchased this old 1950s racer that was made by V. Bianco that has the racer’s name painted on the top tube.

“Pierre Joseph Tacca, born Giuseppe Tacca on August 12, 1917 at Cavaglio of Agogna ( Italy ) and died 18 October 1984 in Villepinte ( France ).  
Originally an Italian cyclist, naturalized French on 2 July 1948 .
Professional 1939 to 1952.
He took part in four Tours de France, the first two entries in the colors of Italy, and the last two in the colors of France.”

I am unsure of what my plans are for it but thought this group would like to see it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 2, 2018)

cool paint, and would love to see the brakes that belong on those integral brake bolts


----------



## juvela (May 2, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing this new arrival.

Was previous owner able to give you a date for the cycle?

It looks to be somewhat later than the retirement date of 1952.

Evidently Sig. Tacca continued with cycling following the end of his professional career.

Did you take it in as a complete machine or is what can be seen in photos everything you received?

Lug pattern appears NERVEX 100/162.

-----


----------



## petritl (May 2, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for sharing this new arrival.
> 
> ...




The bike was purchased as seen but I was lucky that it was a discussion point on the CR forum when it last surfaced on eBay in 2014 so I was able to learn some about the racer and the bicycle.

The bike is likely a late 40s bicycle that had been modified in the  early 70s to accept the then new to market Campagnolo Nouvo Record drivetrain; it received the purple color at that time but I noticed the purple was painted around the name on the top tube so the name is original to the bike.

I reached out to the eBay seller in France who listed the bike in 2014 and he recalled the bike and mentioned he had purchased the bicycle from Tacca directly many years ago, so when the racer was in his 50s he modified his race bike to the way it is today.


----------

